

Super Dad 3D Prints $10 Prosthetic Hand for His Son on a MakerBot - WardPlunet
http://on3dprinting.com/2013/11/24/super-dad-3d-prints-10-prosthetic-hand-son-makerbot/?utm_source=feedly

======
bborud
What strikes me about the video is how cool the kid is.

